# Router Bit sale @ Peachtree



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Peachtree E-Direct Special , Not to bad on pricing on some decent bits


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

bump for the evening crowds


----------

